# Creaky Stove



## blizzard (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, do any of your guy's wood stoves creak when they get running hot? does this seem normal? It is kinda just like a popping nose ever so often, maybe like 30-40 seconds.


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine does as it heats up, and if Im burning hot. Its the metal in the flue expanding as it heats up. Mine has done it ever since I first burned it and is normal. But dont assume yours is the same thing. I would get it checked out. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 27, 2008)

Fluepipe makes a ticking sound here too. Starts at about 275 and only quits when the temps are stable. Starts in again as it cools off. It is more noticable if I am burning good and hot. Hot enough that the flames are going up the flue. Good indicator that I should be cutting back some of the air to it, soon.


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 27, 2008)

All the stoves we've had have made noises when heating up...you'll get use to it after awhile.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 27, 2008)

savageactor7 said:


> All the stoves we've had have made noises when heating up...you'll get use to it after awhile.



Yup, that's when I know the heats a comin.


----------



## bore_pig (Nov 27, 2008)

Yup. When heating up fast. And when you cut back the air on a big fire.


----------



## darren_nh (Nov 27, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd be lost if it didn't


----------



## J.W Younger (Nov 27, 2008)

*talk about a stove making some noise*



blizzard said:


> Hey, do any of your guy's wood stoves creak when they get running hot? does this seem normal? It is kinda just like a popping nose ever so often, maybe like 30-40 seconds.



a racer friend of mine came by last winter while i was doing a cam swap in my race car. had some pine knots under the bench that i use a little of for kindling. without knowing what they were he put 3 in the stove. damn near burned the shop down before i could climb out and shut the damper.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 27, 2008)

I suppose he was trying to help ?

Reminds me of one morning the GF stopped over before work. I had to go so I told her to close the air control before she left and lock up. When I got home the house was freezing , not even a coal in the stove, air control was wide open and the stove was devoid of all black paint as well as the first 4 feet of pipe. 

I asked her about it she said it was cool in the house and opened it up to let more heat *out* in the room. She went on to say she could hear the fan running inside it and the timer ticking but didn't feel any air moving and thought it wasn't working so didn't bother with closing it. 

That fan was a roaring fire from a fresh load of seasoned mullberry that she opened up the air to and walked away from, leaving the stove unattended till the kids got home from school. The ticking timer was the stove pipe set to explode or go into nuclear fusion in my front room.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 28, 2008)

KS, That was a close one ! Lucky you still have a house.


----------



## cityevader (Nov 28, 2008)

Those noises of expanding when warming and contracting when cooling are how I know when to get out of bed to add to the fire...I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Nov 28, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> KS, That was a close one ! Lucky you still have a house.



No kidding ! She still won't admit to doing anything wrong that day. "Your house is still standing,. What's _your_ problem ?"

Some people don't just get it. I know not to let that happen again.


I like that


> Yup, that's when I know the heats a comin.


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 28, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Fluepipe makes a ticking sound here too. Starts at about 275 and only quits when the temps are stable. Starts in again as it cools off. It is more noticable if I am burning good and hot. Hot enough that the flames are going up the flue. Good indicator that I should be cutting back some of the air to it, soon.



Mine too. We burn in an old fashioned cookstove. The tick...tick...tick lets me know when it's time to begin thinking about switching the flue setting from kindle to bake. There's a sliding metal door that, when shut (bake) directs the flame away from the flue and through a narrow area that seperates the stovetop and the bake oven.


----------



## coppermouse (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep, it is normal metal expansion and contraction


----------

